# Center Pinch Lens Caps



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has tried these ebay cheapie lens caps? They are low cost with free shipping, so I don't expect a whole lot. If one breaks, I'd just toss it. I was thinking of buying a few of each size I yse. 
These could be much easier to remove when a hood is on the lens. I liked the Nikon ones when I had my D800.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160857789779


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 3, 2012)

I haven't tried them, but I would love if Canon switched to this format. I hate having a long hood with big hands and having to try and pinch the sides to get the cap off.


----------



## 1255 (Aug 3, 2012)

i do have quite a few of them, started buying them after canon released one on the G1X. quality of those that i have is actually very good. solid, they stay on the lens well, and personally i think they look great. i use them often. but one issue to be aware of -- some of them include a small metal loop along the edge, intended as a location to attach a cord so that the cap can dangle from wherever else it's attached, you know, so you don't lose the lens cap. this loop makes it difficult if not impossible to use the caps on certain lenses with deep hoods when the hood is attached, it just gets in the way and doesn't leave enough space. so look closely and avoid the caps with the loops, they usually show the cord attached in the photo so they're easy to spot. other than that issue, i love them.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 3, 2012)

I love them... believe it or not, but they are better built than OEM... you can knock them, almost pick up the lens from the lens cap and they stay put... They just dont knock off unless you make them. Some do have an annoying string that you can use to act as a lens cap holder for the neck strap or something like that, but I cut that off and so far love them.


----------



## Moogy (Aug 3, 2012)

I've replaced all the caps on my Canon lenses with the Nikon's ones, e.g.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/37672-REG/Nikon_4750_77mm_Snap_On_Lens_Cap.html

They are significantly more expensive than the generic ones you find on Ebay, but will serve you for years.
Plus people get confused over the Nikon's "lens" on a Canon body, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried these ebay cheapie lens caps? They are low cost with free shipping, so I don't expect a whole lot. If one breaks, I'd just toss it. I was thinking of buying a few of each size I yse.
> These could be much easier to remove when a hood is on the lens. I liked the Nikon ones when I had my D800.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160857789779



I actually bought some just like that a few years back on ebay (I chose a place in Boston IIRC -- spent a few more $$ so that I wouldn't have to have them shipped from HK). The paint on the "Canon" name wears off _quite_ easily, so now I just get generic ones, like this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/649753-REG/Bower_CS67_CS67_67mm_Pro.html


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought a bunch from some shop on eBay and the manufacturing tolerance seemed quite loose. Some were perfect, smooth and with a good but not too firm grip while others were either too tight and squeaky or extremely weak.


----------



## donjensen (Aug 3, 2012)

There's hope that canon will make the switch:
The new 22mm EOS M lens has it: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-M-22mm-f-2-STM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## michi (Aug 3, 2012)

I also replaced every lens cap I have with cheap eBay center pinch ones. It makes it so much easier to take them off and put them back on when you have a lens hood attached. Some of the cheap ones have lasted me for years now.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 6 or 7 of these same caps, and except for one, the rest are very well-made and work perfect. The one bad one had one side just frozen, but the eBay store just refunded the money hassel-free.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 4, 2012)

I use original Nikon lens caps on all my Canon lenses. Got them for € 10,- a piece a few years ago at a special sale in a local store. Also got a supply of different third party lens caps from Hongkong - labeled "for Canon" and unlabeled. Most of those are quite OK too, but the Nikon caps are absolutely unsurpassed (only matched by Olympus center pinch caps): better/smoother fit, better material and most importantly to me: better construction of the moving parts/mechanism. 

I also love to go to Canon CPS events with my Nikon lens caps on. Every time it gives me multiple opportunities to drive the point home to Canon, that I am sick and tired of their crappy non-center-pinch caps, while Nikon supplies both lens hoods and "really right" lens caps with every lens they ship. 

It is important to provide Canon with straightforward user feedback!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I just ordered 22 of various sizes. I'll store the original caps until I go to sell a lens. I've got lots of knock off body and lens rear caps already. I also have Nikon, Minolta, and more that I use if I buy a used camera and the body cap, or rear lens cap is missing.


----------



## mrmarks (Aug 4, 2012)

I've tried some centre pinch types from China but the material quality is bad. The letterings are made out of stickers that peel out after some some.

I am now using Tamron cap for all my L lenses. I get them for a good price here http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-TAMRON-FLC55-55mm-55-Front-Lens-Cap-Nikon-Canon-/310413367970?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4846141aa2


----------



## squarebox (Aug 4, 2012)

I have one of these lens caps. Like someone mentioned before, it's quite loose and doesn't seem all that well made.

Personally, i find the Tamron center-pinch caps of much higher quality and have them on all my lens.


----------



## Rat (Aug 4, 2012)

I've used the eBay-knockoffs for years and have yet to find them at fault. I even got one for my plastic fantastic. I don't think I've paid more than 2$ apiece for any one of 'em; only 'gripe' would be the logo paint, which wears off quite easily, but with chinglish like 'Design for Canon' I don't mind if that goes away.

The only less useful purchase was a white balance lens cap which hardly shows any white on full frame (which could be expected) but also easily gives 50% vignetting or more on crop. Shame, idea was nice, for now I'll stick with my 1$ piece of opaque white plastic and maybe I'll put an order out for something like this. I'd ask if that can be expected to give proper results but that's probably too far off topic


----------



## charlesa (Aug 4, 2012)

I got Nikon ones for my Canon lenses ;D they are passable and usable.


----------



## trygved (Aug 5, 2012)

I personally buy pinch WB lens caps. Can't remember photography without them.
They aren't great in build quality, but they never pop off, and a quick/accurate WB is so nice.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't replaced all my genuine Canon caps, but whenever I buy a used lens with no cap then I buy one of these to go on it, never had a problem. They look basically the same, just no Canon logo (i don't see the point, it's just a cap). They come with a hole in the side and a thread to use on it, no metal loops someone else said, but I don't bother with the threads, I've got them all in a box somewhere...

(although I have had a problem with a $2 chinese non-centre-pinch 86mm cap, it got borked in post. Didn't bother complaining, I just bought a $3 one instead and it's worked fine since).


----------



## Rat (Aug 7, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> I don't bother with the threads, I've got them all in a box somewhere...


I attached those to the zippers on my motorcycle jacket, for easy opening and closing with gloves on. Bonus


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

My Tamron lens came with a center pinch cap. i Think ill make the switch over to that type for convenience.


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 7, 2012)

charlesa said:


> I got Nikon ones for my Canon lenses ;D they are passable and usable.



That could trick theives looking for good camera equipment into leaving your lenses untouched. 8)


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't use lens caps.


----------



## TexasBadger (Aug 8, 2012)

I always order screw-in metal lens caps from Adorama when I buy a lens. I have never lost one. I just put them in my back pocket when I am shooting. They provide great protection and since I always use B+W filters, I like the extra protection they provide for the filters. A B+W filter circular polarizer in a large size can cost as much or more than a shorty forty. Well worth it for the few seconds it takes to remove it.


----------



## Erizo (Aug 8, 2012)

I have bought center-pinch lens caps from Amazon for all my L glass. It's a lot easier this way while the lens hood is attached.

I keep the original ones, though. Might need them for resale of the lenses.


----------



## Bigjezza (Aug 8, 2012)

Canon make a 58mm center pinch lens cap. Look for a Canon part number HF G10. It's about $1,400 but you do get a free HD Camcorder at that price 8). It's a pity the manual doesnt actually have a part number for the cap itself :'(


----------

